# Finally broke down & took in a new family member.



## Hogwildz (Aug 7, 2009)

I still miss my lil buddy Mikey.
The OL asked me to take in this guy from the shelter she works at.
Hes ugly as sin, was found in a dumpster. Someone either burned his face or poured acid on it.
So he is missing some face hair, and the skin is kinda freaky. But he and I have bonded, ad hes a guy's guy.
Wants attention all the damn time. But thats a good thing I guess.


----------



## gzecc (Aug 7, 2009)

Have you had his eyes checked?


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 7, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Have you had his eyes checked?



Yeap, trust me, he was from the shelter my gal works at. They take all the animals to the vet, shots, check ups, tick stuff, etc etc etc.
He is a very happy, drama kitty now. His one eye doesn't open as much as the other, but that is not getting worse or better.
Prolly due to whatever it was the bastards that hurt him did to him before tossing him in a dumpster. He actually is turning out to be a great guy.


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 7, 2009)

Excellent additon.  Shelters are chockablock full of cats around here.  They're even waiving adoptin fees on the the mature ones in an attempt to find them homes.  

I don't get how people can do things like that to animals.  My brother has 3 cats that were all "throw aways".  One of them was a stray that started hanging around his home.  It took him a year to lay a hand on him, but now he's fully integrated into the household and is a terrific kitty.


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 7, 2009)

About time Hog... good luck with your kitty.


----------



## Dix (Aug 7, 2009)

So glad to hear this Hogz  

I gotta tell you, every time I saw a "free kitten" ad, I thought of you   

Does he have a name yet?


----------



## btj1031 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am not a "cat person", but I will never understand how folks can abuse animals, and am always happy to hear a good pet adoption story.  Have fun with your new sidekick.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 7, 2009)

Great addition Hog . . . and a good pick since many folks wouldn't take in a cat that was older and didn't look cute.

Just about all of my cats are special needs of some sort . . . our latest addition was picked up by my wife a few winters ago right in middle of a sub-zero cold snap . . . she was driving to work on a road with no homes and spotted this black cat just standing there beside the road. She stopped and watched and the kitten just stood there, a bit wobbly. She decided then and there to back up, grab the kitten and bring it to the vet . . . turns out the cat had hypothermia and according to the vet was within a few hours of freezing to death. As it was the cat lost part of her tail and the tips of her ears . . . the pads had severe frostbite and eventually got puffy and the skin sloughed off . . . although they're OK today. We ended up naming her Lucky -- figured she was a throw-away cat as this town's dump was located a mile or so away from where she was found.

For the life of me I can never figure out what type of enjoyment or feelings anyone would get in torturing any living thing that is nearly helpless to defend itself.


----------



## jadm (Aug 7, 2009)

Read a book years ago, 'The Dog Who Rescues Cats' , that was a true story about a shelter dog (Ginny) who had a knack for finding injured cats when out on walks with her owner. Ginny's owner didn't like cats to begin with but after awhile he too got the cat bug and ended up with a bunch of them that he would then find homes for.  Great story.

Glad to hear you finally let another cat into your life.  I imagine he will be very loyal to you.  Amazing that he still trusts people after what happened to him.  

Waiting to hear what you've named him. ;-)


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 7, 2009)

I didn't name him, the shelter called him Capone as in Scarface, due to his scarred skin face. Its actually fitting and he remains named Capone.
I was always a dog person. But I must admit, I do like that the cats are a bit more self sufficient, and I don't do the litter box, the gals do that. 
We are semi fostering a blonde lab I think it is at nights. The OL brings him home from the shelter, so he doesn't have to spend the night in a crate.
The shelter must move cause the property owners have reneged on the lease and somehow got a lawyer to get the lease nullified. So they are moving the one building to the new site, and the poor dogs from that building are put in crates for the night. Hes cool, and I am tempted to keep him, but I am still wanting single life, and between getting attached and her taking the animals, and just more added chaos, I must hold ground for now.
I do enjoy helping the animals though. They suffer for decisions they didnt make. Every lil tail wag makes it worth it.


----------



## Dix (Aug 7, 2009)

> I do enjoy helping the animals though. They suffer for decisions they didnt make. Every lil tail wag makes it worth it.



You are right about that. Even with the rescue horses, every snuffle, every time they let you near, every time they don't take off in fear, it's a good day !!

Capone fits him, that's for sure !!


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 8, 2009)

Yup, you get out of a pet what you put into them and it never ceases to amaze me that they're willing to give humans a second chance even after they've been abused at least once.  I love cats and learned early on to never waste my time with men who didn't like them.   Maybe sometime you'll post a shot of his face and the scarring?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad to hear it Hog. I think about you and Mikey when me and Michelle go for our evening walk in the woods. She and I started slowly getting acquainted around this time last year when you had Mikey. She is a little attention whore herself and comes and gets me in the late afternoon if I haven't come to get her to go for the walk. It has taken a long time but she now spends the night in the laundry room away from the varmints around here. Can't keep her in the house because my wife's crotchety old male cat goes ballistic at the sight of her. She just sits quietly and looks at him hissing and clawing with that "You old fool. You do realize I am younger and faster and my claws aren't trimmed don't you?" look on her face.  

Looks like you and Capone were made for each other. Gonna get him some ink?  :lol:


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 8, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it Hog. I think about you and Mikey when me and Michelle go for our evening walk in the woods. She and I started slowly getting acquainted around this time last year when you had Mikey. She is a little attention whore herself and comes and gets me in the late afternoon if I haven't come to get her to go for the walk. It has taken a long time but she now spends the night in the laundry room away from the varmints around here. Can't keep her in the house because my wife's crotchety old male cat goes ballistic at the sight of her. She just sits quietly and looks at him hissing and clawing with that "You old fool. You do realize I am younger and faster and my claws aren't trimmed don't you?" look on her face.
> 
> Looks like you and Capone were made for each other. Gonna get him some ink?  :lol:



Now thats a thought, maybe a tattoo to cover that face skin. But maybe PETA wpuld hang me by my balls.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a couple of shelter cats as well, both were abused, but they REALLY like being part of our family. Both cats, supposedly didn't like other cats, but after 3 days they became the bestest friends and can regularly be seen licking each others faces, necks and other parts. They take turns chasing each other up and down the stairs. My wife weaps whenever that commercial for the ASPCA with Sarah McLaughlin comes on the tele. I often have the feeling that I will come home and meet "our newest child". 

Congrats Hog, and high five to all others who are man(or woman) enough to open their homes to abused/unwanted animals.


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 8, 2009)

PETA raises a lot of good questions (uncomfortable ones!), but they miss the boat when they fail to address the long term ramifications of others (like slaughering horses).  

Cats are so cool! they are clean, affectionate, and wonderfully able to adapt.  If anyone gives them a chance to show what they're all about they're usually charmed by them.  I count several of my non-"cat loving" friends among the converts.  People who thought cats were, "too independent", "too arrogant" (someone actually said that!), and "not loyal"...  all it takes is some time with a cat that is loved, appreciated, and part of familly to show them how preconceived notions can limit opportunities.  

To hell with PITA! I want to see your beautiful kitty.  Please?


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 8, 2009)

They're great, aren't they?  wish I could be so unmoved by so much so often...


----------



## JustWood (Aug 8, 2009)

LADYGO DIVA said:
			
		

> Bobbin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soulution=stay home to drinx + ride bike into dog house = no dwi. when snoopy come out tell him you gave cat to spca and let him lik ur face off.
I thinx.


----------



## Dix (Aug 9, 2009)

LEEver & Fulcrum said:
			
		

> LADYGO DIVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The POD People have arrived at Hearth.com.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2009)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> The POD People have arrived at Hearth.com.



I think there is a hole in the fence at Area 53 that they haven't patched.


----------



## JustWood (Aug 9, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong a dress dude!  its 51!
bet er get it rite iff u want 2 come over 4 a keystone or 2 and watch snoopy chase garfield up cactus! :gulp:  :coolsmile:


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2009)

LEEver & Fulcrum said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



51 is "Dreamworld" at Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada. The bodies of the aliens, or the live ones, are at Area 53 at Los Alamos in New Mexico. Trust me on this. I read it on the Internet. It must be true.

Well, except for that live one that escaped to Maine and burns sawdust in his bong.


----------



## JustWood (Aug 9, 2009)

"woodworld" here. aaaaannnddddddd empty  $.05 ers DAM bottle bill!
went 2 mane 1nce ,,,, nuthin' butt orang seaweed and  S cargo on shor !! CHEAP shrimp tho! Never saw a wasted poodle on  S dust.


----------



## Dix (Aug 9, 2009)

BB, there might be a whole tribe of 'em.

Time to circle the wagons, me thinx  %-P


----------



## Stevebass4 (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice to see the cat adopted you  congrats


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 25, 2009)

Here ya go Bobbin. He was sitting on my lap last night and made it easy for a face shot.
Might be taking in a yellow lab also. Thats f'in it though!


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 25, 2009)

Clearly a kitty who digs his Daddy.  I can tell by the eyes.  Thanks for picture, Hog., it's good one.  

So some knucklehead poured acid on him and that wiped out the hair follicles around his face, is that the story?  Good that he's found a safe place at your hearth.  Wonder if he has a tough time with mosquitos and sunburns?  Looks like he's workin' out just fine.


----------



## Dix (Aug 25, 2009)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Here ya go Bobbin. He was sitting on my lap last night and made it easy for a face shot.
> Might be taking in a yellow lab also. Thats f'in it though!



You are so screwed  :lol: 

I guess it's like Empty Stall Syndrome  :red:


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 26, 2009)

Hes an indoor cat, he don't go out. So no problems with skeeters or sunburn.
I decided to keep the dog also. Thats it for me, I did my part, 2 cats and a dog is plenty.


----------



## gibson (Sep 6, 2009)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Here ya go Bobbin. He was sitting on my lap last night and made it easy for a face shot.
> Might be taking in a yellow lab also. Thats f'in it though!



That's really not a bad lookin cat.  I was expecting much worse.  Someone should return the favor to whomever did that to the cat.


----------

